# Motor shaft replacement/modification



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All-

Is it practical to have a machine shop either modify or completely replace the shaft of a motor? I know this is done, for example to create inline siamese DC motors.

Who has had this done, and who did it, and roughly what did it cost? (Especially looking for references in the USA Pacific NW area)

I am considering having the goofy splined shaft in my AC55 motor replaced with a standard, same-diameter 1.25" keyed shaft.

thanks!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

If he is still in business he is in your neck of the woods and has done some excellent work in the past. Not sure of the state of his business today but he has been considered a motor GURU when it comes to modifying motors. He has replaced many shafts and made single shafts for dual motors many times for racers and others. You may want to call and if possible go over to his place of business and see what he can do for you. I am sure it would be a piece of cake for him. Time wise, no telling. 

http://www.jimerico.net

Well, Im guessing email will have to do for now. Here is his contact page. 

http://www.jimerico.net/index.php?main_page=contact_us


Pete


----------

